# Writing Thread



## Blind Theory (Feb 19, 2012)

There aren't any sub forums that have writing as a part of it and this being the art/photography/media section, I figured this would be the place for this thread. If anyone has any poems, short stories, essays, novels, etc, etc, etc that they want to post here, please do so. I've always been told I was decent at writing so I like seeing this kind of thing. I will work up some stuff and post it in here as well. So...go!


----------

